# Hidden Fields füllen



## Gaste (1. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

sorry das ich sowas blödes Frage.
Aber ich möchte gerne Hidden Fields füllen lassen.
Immer wenn eine Aktion ausgeführt wird soll ein bestimmter WERT in den Hidden Fields gespeichert werden.

Kann mir jmd. helfen?

Ich habe es zur Zeit so gemacht hidden(name).Value = "1";
Klappt aber leider nicht!
Also das HiddenField überträgt nach dem Submit immer LEER


Danke im voraus


Ralf


----------



## Stefan1200 (1. Dez 2003)

Gaste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hidden(name).Value = "1";



Der Source sieht aus wie Delphi, Visual Basic oder RealBasic, sicher das du Java programmierst?
Ansonsten bei Java müsste das was sein mit hidden.setText("1");


----------



## Gast (1. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

also wie gesagt ich möchte dem Hidden Field etwas übergen!
Und ich arbeite in einer Entwicklungsumgebung wo ich Java Script einfügen kann!
Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem das ich die Hidden Fields nicht dynamisch fülen kann!
Wenn ich es fest verdrahte klappt alles! 
Aber das brauche ich leider nicht?!
Gibt es einen bestimmten Befehl unter Java??
Z.B setvalue = "1"???????
Sorry bin ein dummy


----------



## Gast (1. Dez 2003)

..................Ergänzung!

ich habe jetzt soweit alles geprüft!
Einen Hidden.SetValue ="1" oder so funktioniert leider nicht! Sagt immer undefiend.

Einen kleinen Auzug aus meinem Quellcode:
Bei einem OnClick wechselt dieser das Bild. Und bei einem Bildwechsel soll dich der Wert ändern!
Die if abfrage an sich funktioniert einwandfrei. Bild wechselt und Wert wechselt auch. Laut dem alert! Aber im Hidden Field ändert sich nichts!

function Bildwechsel(Bild, Hidden) { if (Bild.src == Ein.src)  {Bild.src = Aus.src; Hidden.Value = "0";}; else {Bild.src = Ein.src; Hidden.Value = "1"; } {alert(Hidden.Value);}}


Ist das jetzt verständlich? Bestimmt nicht oder???


----------



## Stefan1200 (1. Dez 2003)

Reden wir jetzt von Java oder JavaScript?
Von JavaScript habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2003)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Reden wir jetzt von Java oder JavaScript?
> Von JavaScript habe ich keine Ahnung.



Java Script denke!
Ups Sorry! Das wußte ich nicht!


Aber ich habe die Lösung!
nach 1000mal Probieren und so................
also mir fehlte nur das blöde return!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

